
Show HN: ByteArray.js – A binary library for JavaScript - Zaseth
https://github.com/Zaseth/ByteArray.js
======
mabynogy
Node has something similar:
[https://nodejs.org/dist/latest-v10.x/docs/api/v8.html](https://nodejs.org/dist/latest-v10.x/docs/api/v8.html)

------
brendancol
Nice! Any benchmark you can share? I would love to see this compared to JSON
in terms of serialization performance and size.

------
pan69
Good job! AMF sounds like a great solution when using websockets. Now all I
need is a project to try it on...

------
brian_herman
Cool, I wish I had an application that needed this.

